# Solved: iPod Touch... LOCKED?!!



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

i just recently purchased an iPod Touch g1 on ebay. it was in great condition and eventually powered up just fine. (it was in 'super-dead mode') it came-to, and i got a password screen!

it was synced with another computer and i can't get it to even let iTunes recognize it. it'll just say it has to be connected to the computer it was originally synced with. i took it to the local mac store (sort of a miniature mac store), and he tried restoring it in DFU mode, but it didn't work. the nearest mac store that will reflash it is a two and a half hour drive away, and i'm definitely not buying the gas to go that far. 

is there a hack or something i can download or get the link to so i can reflash it myself?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Id say that you should break down and do it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Take it back to the "mini" Mac store and talk to a manager. If he/she says they can't help you, insist you need this fixed and don't have the time/money to go to the full Apple store.


----------



## HollywoodTM (Nov 27, 2007)

Srry guys ill pm you this i forgot

if u like to do that thing i post here go here at my Vistor Msgs

read it! BUT BEWARE I DONT TAKE RESPONIBLITY IT IS WHAT I HEARD CAN HELP U CAN TRY IF U WISH


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

We do not allow you to post instructions on how to bypass a password here, since we have no way tp verify the validy of someones problem.
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html
Please edit those off as soon as you get a chance.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

i got it taken care of. don't worry.

i just restored it a special way. it was interesting, but i kinda don't know what i did. but i have a good idea. it wasn't anything with hacking or anything it's just a crazy addition to the restore process. no extra software or anything. just a couple extra steps.

thanks for trying though.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> Srry guys ill pm you this i forgot


No. You cannot. You can not share how to crack passwords.


----------



## HollywoodTM (Nov 27, 2007)

dannyn said:


> No. You cannot. You can not share how to crack passwords.


anyways cant freaking pm nobody anyways so how do u do it. duh!!!!
it states cant pm anybody is it an big freaking error


----------

